# Tree service employee killed by swinging branch



## D&B Mack (Jul 31, 2012)

Stay Safe Out There...

The Mercury - Tree service employee killed by swinging branch



> WEST READING — A tree service employee working at a borough home was struck by a tree limb and killed Tuesday morning.
> 
> According to a press release from state police at the Reading barracks, Martin David Reusing, 49, of West Reading, was working on the belay lines for Manny’s Tree Service around 10:30 a.m. while the company’s owner cut limbs from the top of an 80-foot tree. A 15-foot limb that the victim was lowering to the ground using ropes hit him in the back of the neck, instantly killing him, police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## NCTREE (Jul 31, 2012)

Tree falls on man in Jefferson; coroner called to scene | Regional: Berks - Home

I know the tree service they work in my area. My pops knows the guy who was killed he is a male nurse not a tree worker, evidentally he was helping out on the side. The owner is gonna be in big trouble cause i know his crew is not insured. I feel sorry for the guy he shouldn't of been working for this guy. He must of not been paying attention to what was going on so who's fault is that?


----------



## Tachsman (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sure the lawyers will have an opinion. What a tragedy, I would think tree limbs might kill more people than lightening.


----------



## Rickytree (Jul 31, 2012)

Definately tragic.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll bet they were not using a port-a-wrap, nor any other kind of friction device. It's sad, but common. 

Maybe someday we will figure out how to train folks up to a minimum standard before letting them do certain kinds of tree work. I really don't want to see any more government intervention, but I can see how it might cut down on injuries. I guess that is what OSHA is for.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 1, 2012)

From reading the reports it sounds like the cutter had the branch tip tied, the angle of the rope was greater than 90 degrees causing slack in the line as it dropped. When the the friction device caught the limb it caused the butt to swing severly hitting the groundman who was lowering it. He must of been standing too close in the line of fire. Seems like a case of inexperience on part for the groundman and lack of safety for the owner. 

Stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 1, 2012)

From 70-80 ft up? I can't see how he would have had that much slack in the line? I was thinking maybe the piece was too big and he got pulled under the tree when it came down right under the limb?


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 1, 2012)

That is what I was thinking, too. That, or dummies just standing too close. 

The bottom line is, he could not have been hit if he was not beneath it. Proper use of a friction device allow you to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds like inexperience on the climber's part. Taken down trees with homeowners and no problem, but a tree this size the crew should be informed and properly trained,,,, forsure...


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 1, 2012)

He was a 49 year old single dad leaving behind two teenaged sons.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 1, 2012)

Kids have it tough sometimes.

I have a 17 year old girl working for me on my lawn crew. She is a recent orphan, living mostly homeless. She's getting by, but I have no doubt it is tough.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 1, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Kids have it tough sometimes.
> 
> I have a 17 year old girl working for me on my lawn crew. She is a recent orphan, living mostly homeless. She's getting by, but I have no doubt it is tough.




and I didn't know there where any tree left in west reading.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 1, 2012)

You are out of line on that. Doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## imagineero (Aug 2, 2012)

Very sad about his death, and the loss to his family. It's a tragedy when something like this happens to a tree worker, but somehow seems worse when it happens to a casual labourer just trying to make a few extra $ to make ends meet.

It's a hard thing to get a good groundie... We've all been through it. When is someone competent? There's no certification for groundies, and that position is such a revolving door. You've got to start them somewhere. But by the time they've learnt where the gea is stored, how to tie a knot, fuel a saw, use a porty, make basic limbing cuts etc... they've often moved on and you're back to square one. 

I do use unskilled guys as casual labour, but mostly just for dragging branches. If they show initiative then I start training them... but it's such a temporary kind of job.

Shaun


----------



## Pelorus (Aug 2, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> From reading the reports it sounds like the cutter had the branch tip tied, the angle of the rope was greater than 90 degrees causing slack in the line as it dropped. When the the friction device caught the limb it caused the butt to swing severly hitting the groundman who was lowering it. He must of been standing too close in the line of fire. Seems like a case of inexperience on part for the groundman and lack of safety for the owner.
> 
> Stay safe out there everyone.




Getting stuck by the butt end makes it seem like the limb was tip tied, and if it was, it likely wouldn't have hung up as Del suggested it might have. I wonder if the lowering rope was a bit short on length - ie. a stock 150' rope would be marginal for a tree of that height esp. for an inexperienced groundie.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 5, 2012)

No one really knows what happened excepted the ones who were there. All I know is OSHA has been snooping around town since it happened. It doesn't seem so bad when you hear about an acciddent that happened across the country but when it hits close to home and you know some of the people involved it really screws with your head. I haven't been able to stop thinking about it since it happened.


----------



## imagineero (Aug 5, 2012)

I hear you on that!

A buddy who chips for me sometimes had a worker go through his chipper up to the knees last year, it was obviously a terrible thing for all concerned.... and something that all the guys involved will likely never really get over. The business owner is a bit of a wreck, he's totally paranoid about chipping now.

It is a high risk industry, so many ways for something to go wrong. All we can do is use these types of accidents as a reminder to us all to stay safe, and always use high standards and best practice. That's why we have these threads. We do have daily safety talks each morning even though I'm just a small operator. I bring these sorts of incidents up, not to frighten guys or be morbid, but simply to keep bringing the lesson home that it is easy to get hurt. I told this story to a guy who works casually for me and for other tree companies who doesn't like wearing a helmet and needs constant reminding. Most guys are good about helmets in aus.

Shaun


----------



## Cutter1 (Aug 8, 2012)

When I am in the tree I run the show they stand where I tell them.
You get a better ideal of what needs to happen from climbers angle.
I go old school I wrap a tree or some time I wrap in tree.
On my site no one gets hurt is my rule.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2012)

Doesn't take a hard shot to the head to get dead , alot of talk about inexperience but even guys who do this for 30 years die doing it , sucks its a tough job though , I feel awful for his boys , they should have had there dad longer .


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 11, 2012)

Very sad and tragic to hear of another life lost, most of all for the two sons. My deepest condolences to them and all who knew him.


----------



## Anderson22 (Aug 15, 2012)

My bursts knows the guy who was murdered he is a men health professional not a shrub employee, evidently he was assisting out on the part. The proprietor is going to be in big problems cause i know his team is not covered.


----------

